# External Exception: E06D7363



## punkywunky (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello,

I've been experiencing this headache of a problem for the past few days and I'm unable to fix it. I have an error warning pop up saying "EXTERNAL EXCEPTION: E06D7363" whenever I attempt to run some programs. 

For example, I attempted to install a new game and two seconds after inserting the game's CD, I had this error pop up and it wouldn't allow me to install the game. 

The error has also appeared when downloading content from the internet and attempting to install software. Before I can even gain an install-menu, I have the error pop up and once again terminate the program from opening. 

This is becoming a real problem for me and it's preventing me from installing any new software, which is a serious problem. I really need some help, I've been on the verge of pulling my own hair out! I've tried a system restore, I've tried removing peripheral devices (due to the external nature?) and running tons of registry scanners, hoping to fix a corrupt file problem. 

None have worked... Please help!!!
~Danny


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you now or did you ever install a Linksys Wireless Adapter? if so, go to Start/Run and type *appwiz.cpl* and uninstall the Linksys software. Unplug the Linksys USB Adapter and restart. If you need to use the adapter still, download just the driver for the adapter and not the software.


----------



## punkywunky (Aug 9, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> Do you now or did you ever install a Linksys Wireless Adapter? if so, go to Start/Run and type *appwiz.cpl* and uninstall the Linksys software. Unplug the Linksys USB Adapter and restart. If you need to use the adapter still, download just the driver for the adapter and not the software.


I've never had a Linksys Wireless Adapter, not even sure what that is? I attempted to run *appwiz.cpl* and all I got was a _C:\windows\system_32_\rundll32.exe_ (make sure you typed the name correctly, etc...) error pop up. 

So I'm guessing that means I have never had one installed before? As far as I'm aware, I never had. What else could cause this problem? It's come out of nowhere and I literally can't install anything onto my computer without the external exception error popping up. 

Only thing I have had attached to my computer is my printer, but that's been unplugged for the past couple of months and the problem wasn't occurring then. As far as I am aware.  I really don't know what's causing this! 

Thank you again for any help! Really do appreciate this. 
~Danny

EDIT:
I've just sorted the RUNDLL32.EXE problem, probably due to a previous virus and put back the previous existing files. I attempted to run appwiz.cpl again and got this following error message instead:

_This application has failed to start because MSVCRTD.dll was_ not found. _Re-installing the application may fix this problem. _

Not sure whether that's anymore help or not?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, right click the *Command Prompt *icon in the Search Results and choose *Run as Administrator*. In the Command Prompt type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. Put the Vista DVD in and it will replace any missing files from the Disc.


----------



## punkywunky (Aug 9, 2011)

I wish I could do that, but I never got a Vista installation disc with my PC. DELL have a knack for pre-installing all content and not providing discs. 

Is there any other way I could rectify this problem? Thank you so much for helping me by the way, I've spent the past 48hrs on and off trying everything to sort this problem and nothing seems to be working. 

Thank you again, out of all the forums I've posted on for help, you are the only person to respond. 
~Danny

EDIT: Ignore that, I found the disc! Yay! I'll go do what you said above and I'll report back soon.  <-- First ray of hope, at last!


----------



## punkywunky (Aug 9, 2011)

I done the scan, put in the Vista disc and selected to run, but then I had an error pop up saying:

_Visual Library C++ Runtime Error_

If it's not one thing, it's another.  What does this now mean?


----------

